# Gheenoe Classic with a Jack plate and platform question



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.nauticusinc.com/smart_tabs_automatic_trim_tabs.htm

Smart Tabs


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bobs mini or Vance for the jack plate. You could also get with Custom Gheenoe and ask about a transom riser. It should move your motor up to the sweet spot and not be as heavy as the others. But, if it were me and I was wanting to go as shallow as possible I would go with the jackplate with 5" or less setback, cav plate and powertech cupped 4 blade prop. You may need a set of fixed tabs but I really don't think they would give you any better performance given your load is distributed evenly on your rig. Sure would be nice to fit an atlas micro on that thing but I think the footprint is too large for the classic. That would surely get you skinny but cost a little more..


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Do I need the Narrow Jackplate or the regular? Are those Smarttabs the best choice?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Re smart tabs. Best choice may well be lencos...but you want to keep it simple. I have had them on 3 skiffs and would add them to another if needed. Check the videos on the website and do a Google search on them. Rich


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here you go

http://www.bobsmachine.com/Mini-Manual-Jack-Plate-MMJ-0-40-HP-Max-Narrow-width-100-200500.htm


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

So with a bobs mini trim tabs and a 4 blade prop how shallow can I actually run?


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

look at your waterline, measure from there to the bottom of the hull. Then measure from your cavitation plate to the bottom of your skeg.

If you haven't already, move your dead weight like batteries and fuel tank forward. I don't think that moving the motor back or adding additional weight in the stern is your answer.

My bt3 runs shallower than my custom gheenoe ever could with a 20. My electric gheenoe ran the shallowest of all but it was slow.

fltsfshr


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

> look at your waterline, measure from there to the bottom of the hull.  Then measure from your cavitation  plate to the bottom of your skeg.
> 
> If you haven't already, move your dead weight like batteries and fuel tank forward. I don't think that moving the motor back or adding additional weight in the stern is your answer.
> 
> ...


Does your custom gheenoe have a jackplate, trim tabs, 4 blade, cav plate, etc?


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

I sold it a couple years ago. It probably belongs to someone on here now.

It had a honda 20 with power tilt and a river runner with a wing on the skeg.   It was set up at the right height when it was installed. Notice how high it was set up. http://forums.floridasportsman.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=86751&d=1369333933
http://forums.floridasportsman.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=60385&d=1354396741

The best solution I ever found to running shallower was a fat guy in the front. 

The Gheenoe doesn't displace that much water and when you hang a lot of weight on the back it's runs deeper. 
fltsfshr


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> My bt3 runs shallower than my custom gheenoe ever could with a 20.
> 
> fltsfshr



Your talking apples to oranges.. 
It's hard to campare a gheenoe to a full on skiff
Trim tabs are pretty easy to make if you have access to some tools. I can show you how I made mine for my gheenoe, they work great and are relatively cheap. I think you'll be set with the items you've listed


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

> > My bt3 runs shallower than my custom gheenoe ever could with a 20.
> >
> > fltsfshr
> 
> ...


I agree completely. If I ever do another gheenoe , it won't have a poling platform  and minimal weight hanging in the back. I never ran trim tabs, they don't do you much good sneaking around on a flat. You need to be at speed and I wonder how much lift you get? A set of fixed ones like you made would probably work better than hanging  lenco's on the back.
  
My electric classic was set up with forward batteries, a ground kick and belt clip halyards for steering.  It didn't go fast (6.5mph), but I could stand on the middle seat, drive with no hands and fly fish all day.  I took the shaft lock off the trolling motor so it would rise up if it touched bottom. That was the sneakiest shallow runner I've ever owned. 

I compared them because I don't think that tabs and a jack plate have the same value on a gheenoe that they do on a skiff. 

fltsfshr


----------

